# Water Softeners on hot water only



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Just curious, whats everyones stand on installing water softeners on hot water only? I personally have only put one on hot water only(and it was my own house). There was minimal hardness in the water and slight iron. The iron only seemed to be a problem when it was intensified by the hot water. I would get stains in my shower and no where else. Don't know if I would feel comfortable doing it in a customers house though. I installed mine there more as an experiment and it seemed to work out well.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

If you install the softener before the hwt I can't see that being an issue, but after is a waste, you would be emptying an entire hwt and a half every few days when it regenerates, waste of gas or electricity... If your going to go to that extreme, why not just soften the whole house... The hot will be soft as will the rest of the cold, makes no sense to just do the hot


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Sorry I worded that incorrectly, by on the hot side only I did mean before the WH.


----------

